# Eşyaları taşırken kutuyu mutfak balkonuna koymuş olabiliriz



## josh612

"Eşyaları taşırken kutuyu mutfak balkonuna koymuş olabiliriz, bir bak istersen."

Taşırken is confusing me.  Taşırmak is "to overfill" as far as I can tell, but I am having trouble figuring out how it relates to the sentence except that it might be an overflow box...?  Can someone help me with a translation?

As always, help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rallino

The verb is _taşımak_, to carry.

Verb-Aorist (Geniş zaman) + ken → while + _V-ing_

Eşyaları taşı-rken → while carrying the stuff


----------



## josh612

Hahaha!  I feel foolish.  Thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## Ferritiks

ok I ask a reasonable question, Why is not that word's root  taşır-ken instead of taşım-ken.I think Josh is absouletly right on that isseu  mixed up.


----------



## Reverence

The postposition "iken", or the suffix form thereof, "-ken", is only used after certain tense suffixes: taşırken, taşıyorken, taşıyacakken, taşımışken, etc. Never once have I stumbled upon any such usage as "taşımken" until now, nor have I ever thought I would.

For the verb "taşır", the correct form would be "taşır*ır*ken".


----------



## Rallino

In addition to what Reverence has said, certain suffixes don't allow _personal_ suffixes; they are used for every person, and the meaning is understood from the context.
_Ben taşırken
Sen taşırken
O taşırken
Biz taşırken
_and so on and so forth.


----------

